# New family member



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
I purchased this beaut the other day, and spent a few hours at the range today. This baby is a sweet shooter, and easy to rip the center out of the targer, even for me! The first pic is the "Kit" as delivered, but the ammo no longer exists. I tried various brands and they all worked great.









close up.......









No, the gun isn't mine, but the sights are. I have yet to try them, but don't they look cool on this Benelli ? They're Ultra Dot-Match Dot sights.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! I love my MKII.

-Jeff-


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Glad to see you finally made a decision and I think you will very happy with it. Give us a range report after getting some more range time.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like a good one. and where's the range report?
Dang slackers:smt082:smt083


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Range report
Great shooter, and very accurate, even for me. I was plucking the b.e. out at 50 ft. Besides a couple of duds, the gun shoots flawlessly. I must have about 1200 rds through it already. One thing about a .22lr pistol, is that it is "enjoyable and relaxing to shoot. I can shoot this for 2-3 hours w/o getting tired of shooting it. The match dot scope makes it so easy to target the gun, having two eyes open. 
Part ll : Cleaning. I stripped the gun down to a point where nothing was left together. I cleaned everything, even though it all didn't need cleaning. I just had to do it to say I did. After about 6 hours of intense work, and several "emotional expletives" in Ruger's direction, I had the gun up and working again, fully cleaned and lubed. Frankly, I don't think I will ever take it apart that far again, only because I don't think it is necessary. I think if one gets the "main spring housing", "barrel receiver", and the "bolt extractor" all separated from the "main frame housing", each of the individual parts can be cleaned completely w/o having to take apart anything else. I performed this abbreviated version of cleaning and it took me only 45 minutes, or so. The gun is in perfect working order, spotless, and ready for the next 500 rds. The biggest hardship of cleaning a Ruger Mark lll is removing and installing the "main spring housing" in and out of the main frame. The cleaning "phobias" of the Mark lll are overrated IMO.
I love the gun, thanks, bt


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Really nice looking gun with that SS fluted barrel.

Congrats.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks, buck


----------

